# Does anyone know where I can get discontinued authentic Louis Vuitton bags?



## diannekaye (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm dying for the Louis Vuitton Speedy Cube bag. I been looking everywhere for it and can't find it anywhere! I know it was limited edition and its now discontinued but I'm really dying for this and don't know where to get it. It came out in 2008 but i was hoping someone knew where I could still get it. I even tried ebay but they didn't even have it. Ugh and i hate ebay cause you can never really know if its authentic.




Please help someone!


----------



## internetchick (Jun 22, 2010)

If you are a member of the private sale sites like Hautelook, watch for sales by Decades Two. They resell authentic merchandise, and sometimes carry Louis Vuitton in their sales (I have also seen Chanel). Other than that your only hope is places like eBay, Craigslist, and Bonanzle unfortunately. Louis Vuitton never goes on sale, and the only place you can buy it is their Web site or boutiques.


----------



## diannekaye (Jun 22, 2010)

oh im actually not looking for discounted louis vuittons...i really want a discontinued bag that was sold in 2008. i really don't care if it is discounted or not i really just am dying for it


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 22, 2010)

Maybe a lv outlet


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 22, 2010)

have you tried looking at the site avelle (bag borrow and steal is what it used to be called i think).

They have a section where they sell genetly used bags (designer) at a great discount. i do not know how far back they go but you could give it a shot.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HisBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe a lv outlet There is no such thing.
I am sorry, I thought that said discounted lol!


----------



## internetchick (Jun 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif have you tried looking at the site avelle (bag borrow and steal is what it used to be called i think).
They have a section where they sell genetly used bags (designer) at a great discount. i do not know how far back they go but you could give it a shot.

The discounts actually aren't that great. Lately a couple of fakes have ended up in their sale section, so buyer beware. I know it's been discusses at the purse forum, so it shouldn't be hard to find more information about the site. I participate in the Coach section, and they recently spotted a fake Coach bag that had to be reported (and the site did eventually remove it). Retail prices have been over inflated to make the discounts seem better than they actually are too.


----------



## diannekaye (Jun 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif have you tried looking at the site avelle (bag borrow and steal is what it used to be called i think).
They have a section where they sell genetly used bags (designer) at a great discount. i do not know how far back they go but you could give it a shot.

omg thank you so much that was a great idea i never even thought about it!!! They don't have it right now but i'm gonna keep looking until they have them. I will definitely look there and they have an amazing selection of bags. Thank you your my hero!!!





Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There is no such thing.
I am sorry, I thought that said discounted lol!





haha lol i know i just realized how similar they were is spellings. and i totally thought there wasn't a louis vuitton outlet but i got confused because i've never seen one in my life. :/

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The discounts actually aren't that great. Lately a couple of fakes have ended up in their sale section, so buyer beware. I know it's been discusses at the purse forum, so it shouldn't be hard to find more information about the site. I participate in the Coach section, and they recently spotted a fake Coach bag that had to be reported (and the site did eventually remove it). Retail prices have been over inflated to make the discounts seem better than they actually are too. aww wait are most of them fakes? i don't really mind the if the discounts aren't that great a lot of used louis vuittons are way over the original prices on ebay. Aww man i'm kinda disappointed if they are fake :/


----------



## internetchick (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't know how many, just that the _occasional_ fake does seem to slip by. In the sale section the bags sold are bought from people by Avelle, so there is the chance for a fake to get in. I have heard that most are real. The thread below might be of help:

Experiences with Avelle

Also, keep in mind that there are really experienced people on the Purse Forum who can help you authenticate used bags.

Authenticate this Louis Vuitton

Here's the thread about the fake Coach bag that recently popped up.


----------



## diannekaye (Jun 22, 2010)

oh i was looking more at the bag borrow and steal stuff. i planned on borrow it and then stealing it. Do you think there are more fakes there or private sales?


----------



## internetchick (Jun 23, 2010)

I have not heard of fakes on private sales like Hautelook, Rue La La, and a couple of others I forget the name of. It's always best to ask on the Purse Forum to see what people's experiences with the various sites have been.

Bag Borrow or Steal is the same as Avelle. Same thing, new name.


----------



## HisBunny (Jul 1, 2010)

I was looking for a handbag and look what i found! lol

Louis Vuitton Speedy Mini Cube - eBay (item 170504876451 end time Jul-01-10 13:41:11 PDT)


----------



## aleeeshuh (Nov 28, 2012)

can i see? my sister has a few LV bags that she's no longer interested in. Maybe you guys can swap.



> Originally Posted by *mandee23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a discontinued lv handbag, not sure if it is the 1 ur looking for but im gettin ready to sell mine so if u have a pic u wanna send i will let u kno if its the 1 i have.


----------

